# LGB Mogul question



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

While cleaning my newly aquired LGB Mogul, I realized the cab was enclosed. The engineer is actually standing at the back corner of the boiler. There isn't room for a seat. So my question, is this prototypical of an American type steam engine or did LGB sneak a european feature into my American Steam Locomotive? Also is ther an easy way to remove the cab to clean the inside? I don't see any screws except the one at the top of the back of the cab.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Randy, 

The screw on top rear is for the roof, there are two more on the front side near windows. Removing the roof may suffice for cleaning the cab interior. 

There are four screws holding the cab in place. Two in the rear under cab floor toward the rear of the cab, (there also some smaller screws holding the boiler backhead in place, you don't have to loosen these). Two more, front side again under cab floor perpindicular to the cab floor that penetrate the motor block or chassis. You'll need to disconnect the plastic piping under the cab floor and at the front of the cab both sides (these come loose when the back of the cab is tilted up whiling pulling back away from boiler and there is a tab that locks the front of the cab wall to the boiler shell that lets go when you tilt the back of the cab up). 

If you need more info or pictures I suppose I could shoot some of a Mogul broke down. I probably have six or more Moguls in various states of diss-repair and as many running.

Yeap, the cab is semi enclosed and the enginner is standing with no seat visable, perhaps it folded down. European or not I don't have the answer, I suspect not!

Michael


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Its very protopically correct.. 
the LGB mogul is based on a Colorado & Southern Mogul.. 
The boiler filled up the cab on the prototype.. 
and it was seen on many other locos as well..the rear of the boiler and the firebox 
often took up nearly all of the cab..fairly common on 19th Century locos. 



















Scot 




Scot


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Michael and Scotty 

The boiler and firebox really do fill the cab on theose moguls in the pics


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy; 

On the two Porters I ran, #2 had seats that could fold against the cab wall, and #65 used a grease drum with a cushion bolted to it for a seat. I have also seen photos of hoggers sitting on the pad mounted at the bottom side of the cab window. I suspect that seats were an option on lots of the smaller steamers. I know that the grease drum with the cushion was the most comfortable seat on the two full-sized locomotives that I ran, BUT since they were saddle-tankers and I was fairly short, I really could see to run them better standing up! 

Just my $.02, 
David Meashey


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

fold down seats were common









Built up boxes were used where there was room.









And yes, you'd often have to stand in a dinky 


It wasn't really until the superpower era that designers paid much attention to crew comfort.



I did this photo essay on narrow gauge 2-8-0s, but moguls would have been similar - http://www.the-ashpit.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=277 


The thing to remember about LGB is they were in the business of making good looking and great running TOYS.... slavish adherence to prototype and scale wasn't job #1.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mik, the picks are great.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I suppose that it is somewhat prototypical that Ward has a wine bottle cork improvised for his seat in the Hartland 4-4-0.


















The cut down cork is about the size of the grease drum seat I had for #65. Since the 4-4-0 is not a saddle-tanker, even a short guy like Ward can run the locomotive while seated.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------

